# Julie Kedzie



## Goodfella (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, I've visited her website, i've searched on the web but I found a very few informations about her :idunno: 
Who can tell me something more about this beautiful and terrific MMA fighter?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.fightergirls.net/fighterslist2.php?name=Kedzie,

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?fighterid=10093

That covers the basics, and you can look up just about any pro-fighters in those places as well


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 12, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> http://www.fightergirls.net/fighterslist2.php?name=Kedzie,
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?fighterid=10093
> 
> That covers the basics, and you can look up just about any pro-fighters in those places as well


 
Thank you very much


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 12, 2006)

she looks like a man.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2006)

You can see a few clips of Julie here: http://wmarnis.com/media_gallery.htm

I'm working on another update to her site which will include some additional clips, should be up in a few days.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> she looks like a man.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 12, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

>


 
just a personal observation, nothing meant to be offensive.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 12, 2006)

I think she's HOT! And from what I've seen she seems to know her stuff, which I guess whould be the more important thing. 

She is hot though.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2006)

If you'll take notice, she's a contributor to the site, folks.


----------



## Zepp (Jan 12, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> she looks like a man.


 
:lol: You're making me worry about what the men look like in Missouri.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 12, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> she looks like a man.



Must be something in the water where you are if the men there look like her


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 12, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> If you'll take notice, she's a contributor to the site, folks.


 
where are my manners...


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 12, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Must be something in the water where you are if the men there look like her


 
you'd be suprised.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2006)

She gave a segment on grappling at a WMAA camp in NY. I attended that segment. She knows her stuff.

No one who met her felt she looked like a man.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 13, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> she looks like a man.


 
If all men were like her, I'd rather be gay :uhyeah:


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 13, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> If you'll take notice, she's a contributor to the site, folks.


 
I know. That's why I mentioned her skill (and her hotness).

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 13, 2006)

Goodfella said:
			
		

> If all men were like her, I'd rather be gay :uhyeah:


 
Yup!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 13, 2006)

Goodfella said:
			
		

> If all men were like her, I'd rather be gay :uhyeah:


 
Now, where did I put my feather boa?


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 14, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Now, where did I put my feather boa?


 
Sorry?!? :idunno:


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2006)

I wonder why she hasn't posted on this thread yet, she is a beautiful woman, and from the looks of it a talented fighter....And one of here pictures has just become my new wallpaper :whip1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 14, 2006)

Sin said:
			
		

> I wonder why she hasn't posted on this thread yet, she is a beautiful woman, and from the looks of it a talented fighter....And one of here pictures has just become my new wallpaper :whip1:


 
I didn't know that she was on this board... 
Hope she will be more active on this forum, if she won't be too busy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2006)

You may be interested in this:
PRESS RELEASE - MartialTalk Proudly Sponsors Womans MMA Fighter Julie Kedzie from a while back. Bit more info.


----------



## Sam (Jan 14, 2006)

Zepp said:
			
		

> You're making me worry about what the men look like in Missouri.



*raises hand*

I can vouch for the looks of the men in missouri. Sapper just doesn't know what he's talking about is all.


----------



## JulesK (Jan 14, 2006)

lol! @ "She looks like a man!"

...oh well. Can't have everything..as long as i can fight like one, I guess I'll be okay 

Sorry, I haven't been on here in a while, guys...life is busy (and I'm embarrassed to say it took me a while to remember my password to login). If you have any questions for me regarding fights or anything, you can always contact Chad Wagoner: Hurtpunchkill@aol.com 

I'll try to get on here more often too. What did you want to know?



jules


----------



## JulesK (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh, yeah, and thanks for saying such nice stuff, those of you that did


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 14, 2006)

JulesK said:
			
		

> What did you want to know?


 
I think sapper needs a new presciption for his glasses!

Those are quite attractive pictures. :asian:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't know if it is possible to be more sexy.  Have any woman throw a punch and I am just mush.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 14, 2006)

JulesK said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, and thanks for saying such nice stuff, those of you that did


 
I said only the truth  
However, I'd like to know a thing or two: when did you started to train with MMA??? How long did it took you for reaching such levels?
I would be interested in switching and begin to train in that way, even if in Italy things are quite different and there aren't many schools for that. Here we have a more closed mentality :idunno: 

Rock on, you're great! :supcool:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2006)

JulesK said:
			
		

> lol! @ "She looks like a man!"
> 
> ...oh well. Can't have everything..as long as i can fight like one, I guess I'll be okay
> 
> ...




Jules,

You can fight like one! And I will escort you any time you need a "Safe" date from someone who is older, but not dead. 

Glad to see you are busy, and still monitoring this site. 

Talk to you later.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jan 15, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Now, where did I put my feather boa?


 
You left it at my place.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 15, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Jules,
> 
> You can fight like one! And I will escort you any time you need a "Safe" date from someone who is older, but not dead..


 
Do you have room for a little brother?


----------



## JulesK (Jan 15, 2006)

Goodfella-
 I was mainly TMA for years, but I had flirted with MMA since I was eighteen (I think it was at that age that we began to brink Erik Paulson to MCMA). I'll be honest with you; one of my first conversations with Erik went something like this: "Fighting on the ground is stupid. I don't like it." He replied with "Okay" and was careful not to laugh at me to my face. (He has always been soo nice)

I did, however, enjoy the intensity of the workouts. And Erik's seminars were a blast.

I was pretty burned out on TKD by the age of 21 or so, and was practicing JKD/Kali with more diligence....but still searching for my niche. Another female at our school, who was a Thai boxer, began to work out with me and I was blown away! She was about 5'2 and a buck fifteen (I outweighed her by...a lot  ) and she beat the crap out of me. She got me hooked on Muay Thai, which sort of "woke me back up" to martial arts.

Around that time I was watching the UFC at a friend's house and he slipped in a copy of Hook N' Shoot Revolution. When I saw Debi Purcell in action, I realized that there was something about MMA that was calling to me. I have no idea how many times I've seen that DVD (eleventy billion?) and am still impressed with the strength and grace that some of those ladies fight with. I still aspire to be on that level. 

Erin, the Thai boxer, wanted to pursue MMA and when the opportunity came up for her to travel to Cali and meet Debi she said she wanted me to go along. We packed up a car and did a cross-country trip and had a summer of pure heaven, IMO. Debi welcomed us with open arms, and although she was unable to train with us b/c of an injury, she sent us to Marco Ruas and helped us daily (mentally and phyically kicking our butts...while still being a great friend). We did Thai boxing with Bryan Popejoy. CSW directly with Erik and went to RVT every other day.

 Heaven: Training intensly during the day, laying down at the beach to recover and read, and working at night (well...that part wasn't great).

But all summers have to end (damnit!) and I returned to school, after having my first kickboxing fight, loaded with credit card debt and believing that maybe..just maybe...there was a future for me in MMA.

I had very little confidence in my ground game--my instructors were great, but grappling was just so foreign to me. I took a basic jiu-jitsu class and met one of my best friends/training partners (and now cornerman), Matt. Later on, I moved to the city where his instructor, James Clingerman lives and joined their team...but that was after I had my first MMA fight.

...and then was beaten twice in a row by the same girl. The first time, she jacked my elbow so badly that a piece of it chipped off and imbedded in my arm. (lesson out there to you folks...NO SHAME IN TAPPING :boing1: ). I wanted to rematch and recieved my wish 5 months later...with about 24 hours notice, lol. Took the fight and lost to her again (funny, though..my elbow was still jacked, so when i was in her guard I defended the arm bar with my life...and was triangled, hahahaha!...(maybe that's only funny to jiu-jitsu people?). That same weekend, disappointed by my loss, i took a spur of the moment challenge match with Cung Li's top female fighter, Elaina Maxwell. She beat me by a point (the first kickboxing match I had ever lost). 

So I walked away from that weekend, with two pretty big losses and a sense that I had to get my butt into gear. Devoted pretty much my entire time to training on the ground, (with an MMA agenda in mind), and although I was away from my team for an entire summer, I was blessed with the opportunity to train with Lloyd Irvin and his team.

Somewhere, the gods of grappling karma are laughing at me...I am eating my words to Erik all those years ago, because when the Hook N' Shoot Tournament came I had an agenda--to prove to myself I could cut it on the ground after all. I had dropped a significant amount of weight since my losses (although unfortunately, I will always be one of those fighters who has to sweat) and I was suppose to be paired up with Ginele Marquez in my first round (wrestler extraodinare--beat Judy Neff once on the mat). I didn't **** about the rest of the tourney, to be honest with you--I just wanted to be able to hang with Ginele in that first round. 

Unfortunately, she was injured and unable to compete. We hung out most of that weekend and I have to say that she is just as exciting and fun as a person as she is a grappler .

My agenda didn't really change for the tourney--I wanted to win on the ground and did failry well with that, except with Molly Helsel in the finals (Molly is one baaaad-**) grappler herself.   

So..umm does that answer your question? I talk too much; I know. There are a few more details in my interview on lockflow.com.

I'm going to shut up now! 
jules


----------



## JulesK (Jan 15, 2006)

Haha, boys! No thank you; no escort needed, though I appreciate the offer.

I'm going to steal one of best friend Greta's lines: I have a boyfriend and his name is Gym.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 15, 2006)

Jules,

Thanks for sharing that story with us.  There are so few female grapplers out there, that you are a true inspiration to those of us who do.  I am going to show your post to my daughter and her friend who both grapple.  They are a little young to be packing up and setting off anywhere, lol (15) but I think they will really enjoy hearing from a successful female in their sport.  

Lisa

p.s. and LOL at the boyfriend named "Gym"  I will have to make sure both my girls know that for the future


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow!  Really nice to hear your story Julie.  Like Lisa, I am going to show this to all the young girls in our club, I'm sure it will inspire them.  I know my daughter will enjoy it as she was of the "grappling is stupid" crowd as well until we met our current coach.

Thanks again for being a great example to us females in the sport.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your story with us, Julie, I personally found your post very interesting and, above all, a great lesson for everyone here, and it 's great to hear such things from a skilled fighter like yourself  
However, if you change your mind about your boyfriend, you know where to find me :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, Jules! I don't compete (don't really wanna), but I think it's AWESOME that there are women like you  who are doing it.  Keep on keepin' on! thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 15, 2006)

JulesK said:
			
		

> I'm going to shut up now!
> jules


By all means share with us what you'd like. This is all very fascinating and thanks for sharing your story. Lastly, remember this; this thread has your name on it . Please feel free to share more of your stories as I'm sure other members here would like to read them as well.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 15, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> By all means share with us what you'd like. This is all very fascinating and thanks for sharing your story. Lastly, remember this; this thread has your name on it . Please feel free to share more of your stories as I'm sure other members here would like to read them as well.


 
Sure! We're all your fans here :asian:


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your story Jules. Keep 'em coming. 

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## JulesK (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, thanks, guys! I can't really take all the credit for the success I've had thus far--I have been really blessed with the support of some great instructors (Steve Scott, James Clingerman, Lloyd Irvin) and I love my team.

If any of you are ever in the Indianapolis area and looking for a place to train, let me know!

I'll keep the stories coming when I get more 

jules


----------



## 007tycoon (Feb 13, 2007)

Great fight with Julie and Gina Cerano the other night. Gina won, but Julie fought like a warrior, and I admire her tenacity.
Great job, Julie! You have a new fan. :wavey:


----------



## Infinite (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok seriously the talented professional fighter has literally 3 rep points... two before I repped her answer to Goodfella.

Ok people that post is solid gold for various reasons start repping 

--Infy, thinking pro fighters with her class should have more rep bars!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 13, 2007)

Just watched the fight. Great heart by Julie Kedzie and congrats to her opponent!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 14, 2007)

JulesK said:


> Well, thanks, guys! I can't really take all the credit for the success I've had thus far--I have been really blessed with the support of some great instructors (Steve Scott, James Clingerman, Lloyd Irvin) and I love my team.
> 
> If any of you are ever in the Indianapolis area and looking for a place to train, let me know!
> 
> ...


 
Steve Scott is the shizz. A real stand up guy. I for some reason thought you were in the Buffalo area by Tim's school (Horizon MA). Do you train at Steves place then? 

Anyway, best wishes with your endeavors. I also think that grappling sucks, btw. That is why I am currently training BJJ; to improve one of my weaker components. We all got to do what we got to do to improve...


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 14, 2007)

Julie you rocked on Saturday night!  That fight was awesome!  As a female I watched with great pride.  I always wanted to get in the cage and never thought it would be possible to be televised, but you guys proved me wrong.  Maybe someday I'll be in there too, but not anytime soon...too much in awe of both of you warriors.


----------



## lalom (Feb 14, 2007)

Gina Carano isn't on these boards by any chance is she?  Great fight Julie!  You win son you lose some!  Keep your chin up.  You both looked great!


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2007)

I recently saw the fight with Gina, and all I can say is AWESOME PERFORMANCE FROM YOU TWO LADIES!!!! That was a lot better than quite a few of the men UFC fights I've seen. Julie, don't you ever feel second class in what you do, win or lose.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 16, 2007)

If anyone's interested, Julie is having a fight on a BoDog show in a little while. It's the ION channel on cable. They are in Costa Rica. I don't know if it's live, but she's fighting a Russian girl.

Good Luck Julie!!!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 16, 2007)

JULIE !!!!!!!!!


What a fight! Holy Crap! Toe to toe, punch for punch, knee for knee, hold/reversal, hold/reversal. Non Stop action!

Julie VIA stoppage! Well done !

No feeling out Among the women, they go right at it! God love them!


----------



## Carol (Jun 16, 2007)

Dang it!  I was just watching Ion earlier...they had the original Superman movie on.  I'm VERY sorry I missed her.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 17, 2007)

That's O.K.! The fight I watched is on youtube. Type in Julie Kedzie and look for Julie Kedzie vs. Julia Berezekova. There are 2 parts to it. One hell of a fight.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 17, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> That's O.K.! The fight I watched is on youtube. Type in Julie Kedzie and look for Julie Kedzie vs. Julia Berezekova. There are 2 parts to it. One hell of a fight.


Wow, that was a good fight  thanks for mentioning the youtube. Nice triangle there in the end...


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah that was a nice twist. Not the way you normally see it done on the MMA shows by the men. Just re enforces what I've seen across all sports for years now. The girls are much better technically at the execution aspect. Also, Like I said, no feeling out process, just go right at it!


----------



## PictonMA (Jun 17, 2007)

Very good fight!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah. She's improved a lot! Was never shy tough.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah...Julie has NEVER been shy.  I can assure you.

Someone recorded the fight for me.  I'll probably get it this week.

Now that she's down in New Mexico, I anticipate she's going to reeeeally take off.  The training is what she needs, from all I've seen.  They'll get her in condition (better than she was, which was superb) and work her stand up game.

Then let's see a rematch with Carano.  That would be AWESOME.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow! It sounds like you know and deal with her. If so, I am very envious of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, From watching all of her bouts I would say that her stand up game is just fine, always was. Her weaknessess were clearly ground related. I would say to tighten up there. Though, she seems to have done so already. She definitely moved much better in this fight.

A rematch with Gina would be awesome! She's improved a lot too! It will happen too, as there are only so many women MMAers right now.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 18, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Wow! It sounds like you know and deal with her. If so, I am very envious of you.



I've known Julie since she was twelve (turned thirteen shortly after).  She earned her third dan in Tae Kwon Do with me and got her start in MMA and Muay Thai in my school.  Her sister still teaches TKD classes for me on Saturdays.

I miss Jules.  Wish she'd come home to visit.  Or write.  Or something.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 18, 2007)

This site could use her presence too. It would be nice if she could find time to pop on every so often. There are quite a few (and getting bigger) that would benefit from talking with her.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 19, 2007)

I think it'd be great if she did that.  I'm not sure where she goes now to hang out on the 'net.   She's never been consistent with responding to e-mails.  I don't think she's a net-aholic like most of us.

She's got a MySpace page.   I think you can link to it with this...

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=39565886

If not, she's just under her name.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks! good stuff.

I don't blame her though, she's too busy hanging out with "gym" and rightly so!


----------

